# Moving again?



## Moonie62 (Feb 18, 2017)

As I head towards 55, I'm finding that having good friends around you is a very important thing. I moved here with my partner of two years, in May 2016, after leaving my hometown of 12 years. 

I like it here and feel that I need to make an effort to give the place a go, but finances have been very tough, and I miss my friends. Whether it's that I'm at that stage in life where I don't want to make new friends, but I miss my buddies back in that tiny town. We moved because we thought there was more opportunity to do things here in a larger region, and that jobs would be thicker on the ground, not to mention that Goulburn NSW is very centrally located. (As an aside, I have a job, but lost hours due to a permanent position being filled, while my partner currently has two opportunities for part time work).

Well, we've discovered that lack of $$ means you can't do a lot of those things available in a larger centre, nor can you just hop in the car and drive to beaches that are up to two hours' drive away.

We're really torn between giving up and going back due to $$, or sticking it out in hopes that things will improve. 

I guess I'd love to hear from others who've had similar experiences, and how you dealt with them. How did you come to your decision if you were faced with the same or a similar choice as we are now?

Be good to hear from you


----------

